# beware of paysafe scam!! working in UK my arse



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

firstly, nope...i haven't been scammed..nor i am one of these low life pieces of scammer crap.

BUT, i've seen this a number of times recently when scouring for used macs (not on this site however, which is great). craigslist and kijjiiiaia or however you spell that 

The ad is for a used G5 dual 2.x whatever (i have seen a mac pro once too)...it varies + a 20" or 23" apple display for $2000. if you email and they respond with something like:

"Hi,
The system is in perfect cosmetic and working condition without any scratches or dead pixels on the monitor, there are 2 years Apple Care warranty left on it. The price I will sell it for is $2,000.00, which is including all the shipping charges.
I live in Ottawa but currently I am with work in United Kingdom ( London ) for the next approximately 5 months. Anyway, there shouldn't be any problem, because I am using PaySafe services so I can sell the system without difficulty.
I left the system in their custody before leaving overseas. They will take care of the delivery. There's a 10 days return policy included so you will have the chance to inspect it before final decision.
So if you want to purchase it, let me know and I will explain you how PaySafe works and how we can move forward.
I am waiting your email.
Thanks" 

DO NOT DO IT. It's a scam! Paysafe is no where to be found...anywhere.

total scam.

i'm posting this as education so maybe if we all recognize it and respond accordingly, these wankers will stop (but i know they'll try something different).

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> ..nor i am one of these low life pieces of scammer crap.


LMAO I couldnt agree with you more calling them that! If I ever get my hands on the guy who scammed me out of $500 I'm gonna smash his hands so he cant scam anyone else... online anyways!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah there was one like it on craigslist I reported. $480 brand new Powerbook.
same language, different escrow name.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

My mantra... and payback's a bitch.

http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/ (used to be www.p-p-p-powerbook.com but that site eats bandwidth)

www.419eater.com

www.thescambaiter.com


...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I've seen this precise ad elsewhere a few times over the years. Nice to see that they updated the system to a G5 from the dual G4 Powermac they used to flog


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

OMG HowEver.... I read that Powerbook scam! My response.... LMFAO until I cant breath! I love it when the bad guy's get what is coming to them! My hope is that someday the guy who fried me out of $500 will be fried out of triple that! Thanks for the link...


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Yeah there was one like it on craigslist I reported. $480 brand new Powerbook.
> same language, different escrow name.


Both my friend and I at work got the the same reply when we answered this ad in craigslist...how can you pass up a macbook core 2 duo for $400?  

You have to answer the ad and know that it's a scam.

You have to ignore or flag these when you see them


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

report to [email protected] and to the ISP of the mail account that sent the fraud.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

That Powerbook prank is priceless. Excellent dedication to the cause. I'd pay to see something like that play out.

I stupidly fell for a scam eBay email and clicked the link and changed my password on the site, but stopped when it came to entering banking/credit card information. I went straight to eBay after that and cancelled the account. Nothing seemed to come out of it, but I've never trusted much in the way of emails offering good things since then...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks CR. I was looking for a site where i could send the info.

unfortunately, i deleted the emails. i checked my sent items and my emails are there, but the internet headers are not there anymore  i'll still send the email addys...that might help, but i doubt it. maybe the mounties can force yahoo to pony up whomever registered the accounts.

btw, on a different note, i forward your website to my uncle. he's looking for ram. i'll be buying ram when i buy a mac pro, if they're released in april


----------



## PoufPouf (Mar 21, 2007)

*You saved my.....with your posting !*

Well, well, well....I almost got scamed but your posting saved me !  

This time they did it with a Macbook Pro (17") for $ 1800.00 ! What a deal eh ? 

Anyway, got a weird gut feeling all along and last night, after sending him my contact info (how dum can I be) tried to Google "PaySafe" in Edmonton and only got some kind of "casino" links...and yours !

The ad was almost exactly the same, but the guy was in the UK (they could at least improve on the location no ?) and a musician leaving 10GB of his own music !

I found his posting on Craiglist...can't wait to flag them....

Just wondering how many people answered him....and got scammed !

Thanks again for your posting !

PoufPouf


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

pouf! glad i helped! do you still have his email reply back to you?

if you use outlook and if you do have it, open the email, go to options....internet headers. copy that information..put it in a new email and send it to the email address canadaram provided in his email. it's to the cyber fraud email dept of the rcmp.

glad you didn't get hooked.
cheers,
keebler


----------



## PoufPouf (Mar 21, 2007)

This is great, I'll do that for sure as I was thinking of going to the RCMP but did not know yet how to start, so know got the answer !
I'll send it to Craiglist as well.

Thanks again Keebler27 !

PoufPouf


----------

